# Canon EOS +Hoya72= welches Objektiv?



## Kai Krause (21. September 2006)

Halli hallo zusammen,
ich würde gern IR Fotos machn mit meiner Canon EOS 350d.
den hoya filter hab ich bereits jedoch hab ich so das gefühl, dass das standart 18-55mm objektiv nicht sehr geeignet ist für ir-fotos.
Darum würd ich euch Cracks mal gerne fragen, welches Objektiv ihr für Ir fotos mit einer EOS 350d empfehlen würdet?

Danke, Kai


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

IR-Fotos kannst du in der Regel mit allen Linsen machen...


----------

